
CISPA Is Ridiculously Hideous (And It Just Passed The House) - joeyespo
http://www.businessinsider.com/cispa-is-ridiculously-hideous-and-it-just-passed-the-house-2012-4
======
sebphfx
around the time of SOPA, at least 1 out of 10 posts was a post related to it
and people were discussing about it. Now, it seems like people don't really
care. I think they've won and we're now their little cyberbitches. What can I
do, I'm Canadian. I'll just wait like a lot of people..

